# Greenlight



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Wooooohoooooo (potentially)  

Greenlight is the company that previously insured me on a Honda Civic with a nitrous kit.

When I bought the Skyline, they said they no longer do imports - so I had to change companies, and that also means I had to sell the nitrous kit rather than putting it on the Skyline  

Well - now they're back to offering import insurance, provided you're over 25 (which I am)    

So if they offer me a good quote, who knows - I may be writing a follow-up article for SkyLines about nitrous specifically applied to a GTR :smokin: 

Jeff


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

cost me a fortune when i sold my punto and they wouldn't insure the barge


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

£977.75        

25 years old, 2 years NCB, clean license
10k worth of R32GTR with 300bhp (will phone them and ask how that will change with 500bhp)
£500 windscreen and £500 stereo cover

Only bad points is a £500 excess  But I think I can cope with that  

Awesome :smokin:


----------



## Joe GSM (Dec 11, 2003)

greenlight are good copany,they insure alot of my customers with cossy.regards joe.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Well its all done, I'm insured as of now, declaring the car's power at 300bhp - which is realistic as Im running it in.

So I asked them how much extra they'd want when the power goes up to 500bhp - and they said £140      

Its official - Greenlight ROCK :smokin:


----------

